# Remember This Library? - Clack



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## gregh (Dec 15, 2017)

I think I have the full libraries of all the bits this one contains and that is why I did not get it. I love your idea to do a "remember this library" review. I hope you do more and will check out more of your reviews.


----------



## Ben E (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah, I like this idea -- reviewing old libraries! Thanks!


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 17, 2017)

Really great idea. I like your laid back review style.


----------



## thov72 (Dec 17, 2017)

verrah nice


----------

